

Millions of Spiders in Pakistan Encase Entire Trees in Webs - cwan
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2011/03/pakistan-tree-spiders/

======
hcurtiss
I'm saddened that HN is degrading into Digg.

~~~
mostly_harmless
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> please view the 3rd from the
bottom paragraph.

Although, I do agree that this particular link is not as interesting as some I
see on here.

~~~
hcurtiss
Got it. I'll quit my bitching.

